# Fayette County Lake Fishing Report



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Went to Fayette yesterday. We started out throwing craw colored rattle traps along reed edges and were able to pull a keeper in 2ft. of water. (61 degrees)

Ran over to the warm water discharge and worked that areas pretty good (no keepers) (72 degrees)

Went to an area that had timber, and reeds and were able to catch about 12 keepers up to 5 lbs on Shad Colored flukes in 2ft. of water or less. Fish were pushed up in the far back of drains as possible. (60 degrees).

Dont really know alot about the lake since this was our first time but the fish wanted the flukes SLOW!! Twitch twice, pause for about 3 seconds...

Hope this helps....


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Fayette*

Thanks for the post. I have never been to Fayette and I'm planning on taking my wife within the next 3-4wks. Any suggestions?


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

great info. planning on going in two weeks.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

DTD, you will love Fayette for bass. They spawn early in that lake and it should get better every week from here on out.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Thanks-*



obiewan57 said:


> DTD, you will love Fayette for bass. They spawn early in that lake and it should get better every week from here on out.


I have been told to not go on a clear day.


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 15, 2009)

Going next week. Really like the lake. the camp ground on the lake is very nice as well.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My bubby's and me spend 3 day's there twice a year. I love that lake. The cabins are great.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

They've got some good sized schoolies out there also, fun to catch !


----------

